# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Hartë të Tiranës

## BlooD_VenoM

Kush mund te me ndihmoje me nje harte te mire te tiranes e paraqitur ne plan nga larte si format jpg,jpeg.

----------


## biligoa

Jen Sekret, Shom Kerkoke

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ca fol re burr un them ke ti apo jo ti me thua mua pamja e tirones eshte sekrete jo po tirana eshte qyteti me fame me boterore ne bote dhe ka ekonomine me te zhvilluar ne rruzullin toksor ka dhe nje qender historike te larmishme dy here me te larte se qyteti me i lashte ne bote.

----------


## landleli

Pershendetje,

Ketu mund te gjesh nja dy harta qe ndoshta te hyjne ne pune:

http://www.tirana.gov.al/common/images/Harta_3.pdf

http://www.infohub.com/Maps/tirana_map_475.html

http://www.mapsworldwide.com/sku_31717.htm

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

FFaleminderit beri pune

----------


## Kreksi

Shko ne google earthe dhe e ke Planin e Tiranes ne direkt dhe ate ne 3D.
Para se te shetisesh neper Tiranë, nga qielli, leviz me zoom nga miu per te pare ndoshta edhe shtepne tuaje.
Instalo ggogle earth free deh do besh foto pastaje sa te duash....

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:/...67625&t=k&om=1

PS: per nje qytete nuke thuhet  harta e nje qytetit por plani i Tiranes me rruget dhe ndertesat  me te rendesisheme.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Thnx Dhe Ty Me Beri Pune Dhe Kjo

----------


## OBX

Cfare befasie, kam nje jave qe kerkoj harten dhe informacione per Tiranen, kurse ketu dergohen harta. Tjeter here kur kam nevoj per ndonje informacion do te kerkoj ketu. Ju jeni te mrekullueshem.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ketu gjen ate qe nuk e ke menduar me pare...

----------

